# Inicialização gentoo trava em - Mounting misc binary format

## martimt

Boa tarde.

Trava em mounting misc binary format filesystem.

Isto aconteceu depois de instalar xorg-x11 e sddm, antes conseguia chegar até o login. 

Alguma luz?

Alguém sabe?

REsolvido

----------

## ff11

É sempre recomendável testar os programas antes de adicioná-los na inicialização, assim evitando esse tipo de problema.

Mas quando ele ocorre, precisamos de um cd/usb de boot com um Live, fazer o chroot do mesmo modo que foi feito na instalação do Gentoo Linux (com a montagem do proc, dev, run...), e remover o sddm da inicialização, pois, pelo que foi informado, é ele que está travando.

----------

